# My Monsters



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

So besides the two rats that I will soon have, I also own four cats (two are not actually mine), a cockatiel, and a fifty five gallon fish tank that I'm slowly stocking again after a massive tank crash. 


So lets get down to business! 

This is Hades, my 3 year old male cat. He is believed to be part ragdoll and maine ****. He is THREE FEET LONG not including his tail, and weighs 14 pounds! Believe it or not, 14 pounds is his perfect "healthy" weight. He was a rescue from a viciously abusive home where he was trapped in a tiny closet with three feral cats, was used to bait aggressive dogs, was consistently kicked and beaten, and was often left outside for weeks on end to fend for himself. All before he turned six months! He got his owner back though: He pooped in her shower and caused her to get severe enough leg infections that put her in ICU for two weeks. Here he is before he was shaved: 


Antigone is my second cat. Also about 3 years old. She was turned stray at about six months old and lived behind my managers house for two and a half years. My manager finally managed to get her to trust people, and surprisingly the cat never went feral. She is the sweetest cat ever, an absolute attention *****. Her only downfall is that she seemingly never learned how to be a cat. She doesn't groom herself, and she doesn't really seem to understand toys. She does, however, live to sleep on my homework and art projects. 


I don't have pictures yet of my two other cats. Their names are Milo and Lily and are 8 and 10 respectively. Milo is a giant love bug and is a rather long white cat with green eyes. He is completely deaf and sometimes has acne problems. 

Lily is a calico cat with super bright green eyes. She was abused much like Hades was before her last owner got her. She wont let anyone touch her back and is extremely shy, until she knows you that is. 

Milo and Lily came to me through a co-worker. She was an idiot and got busted too many times for drunk driving and is now sitting in jail. Before she went however, she was trying to get rid of the two cats. When I suggested the local humane society (I foster kittens, puppies, etc through them), she said that they werent worth the surrender fee. I said they would probably waive the fee, considering the circumstances. Her reaction? 

"Look. If I can't find them a home, I'm just going to have someone come over and shoot them." 

.....WHO DOES THAT?! 

Anyhow, they are still looking for homes and living with me, since every **** no kill shelter in Michigan are full and are refusing cats. 

Moving on, this is my fiance's Cockatiel Pidgey. Yes, like the pokemon. He is still under a year old, and just went through his first big molt. He is very vocal, and loves to sing most of the day away. He lives in a room separated from the cats by a screen door. He likes to mimic video game noises and the sound of my fiance's computer chair creaking. 


And those are my non-rat kids!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I love cockatiels and holy mother, POKEMON!  did he name it that for nostalgia or does he actually like it? Black and White just came out in Japan.


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

My Sibieran/Maine **** cat Diego is a very healthy 14 lbs too - he's just a smidgen smaller than my 15 lb dog.. although I'm pretty sure my dog is mostly fluff.

You are amazing to rescue your animals from terrible situations. I have done foster work in the past and half my critters are rescues, and it takes a very kind heart to do what you did. <3


----------



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

Capistrono: We're just that big of nerds. Pokemon is so much fun to play! We were thinking about potentially getting him a buddy and calling it Pigeotto. 

Rileymai: Thank you. I'm one of those pro adoption over bred animals people. (Minus the rats, because none of the rescues in the area have rats) Unfortuantely, with rescues from abusive homes like Hades, come a whole wealth of issues. Hades has bad anxiety which leads to him having an eating disorder called Pica disorder. He eats plastic when he is upset or nervous, and often throws up his food. He also refuses to poop in his litterbox because whenever he would as a kitten, the feral cats would attack him. 

So rescues are amazing but they do come with their own little heartbreaks. 

Same with fostering. I love doing it, but my first time fostering I lost two kittens in one weekend, and that was one of the roughest experiences I've ever gone through, but in the end everyone else found great homes (seven of them) and that made the loss easier to deal with.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

You should totally do that! If I ever get birds I really want one yellow, one blue, and one orange to name them after the bird Trio. XD

Dunno if you watch the anime but I do have a naked rat named Giovanni because Giovanni's never wearing any clothes in Meowth's fantasies. He's always wearing speedos.


----------

